# Busy summer... what we have been working on



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Its been a crazy summer and its still not over. Just thought i would share


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

Is that a brown headliner in the first picture? If so, how'd you go about making the sunvisors brown, trying to figure out how I'm doing mine.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

black suedeliner - would be easy enough to do brown though.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

that's beautiful work


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Thanks - Just finished these today. Gen 4 LS-C's wrapped in black sythetic with a black recaro logo and red diamonds. We also added heated inserts


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

Fantastic. Love to see more.


----------



## corrago (Dec 15, 2010)

Gooooooorgeous.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, we actually just redid the leg rest on the black w/red diamond ls's. It just looked too puffy and was driving us crazy


----------



## thatGTIguy (Feb 2, 2010)

The door cards are totally awesome, how much do you charge to make up a set 2 and 4 door?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Pic of the ls-c after we adjusted the leg rest


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I love your work. Simply amazing and gives new hope to guys with MKII Recaro's 
One question though. How are you able to use the "recaro" logo in your reupholstering?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

INA said:


> I love your work. Simply amazing and gives new hope to guys with MKII Recaro's
> One question though. How are you able to use the "recaro" logo in your reupholstering?


 Thank You. I have spoke with Recaro and its pretty much a "as long as it goes on a genuine recaro, its not an issue" situation. Now if i was to put it on a t shirt or a set of knock offs then there would be problems. 

Recaro has actually refereed a few customers to us in the past. :thumbup: 

- Side note i have actually been needing to write you guys for some parts. Ill shoot you an pm tonight


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Thank You. I have spoke with Recaro and its pretty much a "as long as it goes on a genuine recaro, its not an issue" situation. Now if i was to put it on a t shirt or a set of knock offs then there would be problems.
> 
> Recaro has actually refereed a few customers to us in the past. :thumbup:
> 
> - Side note i have actually been needing to write you guys for some parts. Ill shoot you an pm tonight


 Ah! 
Well thank you for educating me and your customers. I think this would go well with alot of people now:thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

INA said:


> Ah!
> Well thank you for educating me and your customers. I think this would go well with alot of people now:thumbup:


 Yeah, im not sure if its a blanket policy or a case by case basis but i did show them our work before i asked for approval and that could have plaid into the situation.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

top notch work :thumbup:


----------



## VDubMKV7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Simply flawless work!!! Now I know where to go when I want to get my MK2 RECAROS done. :thumbup: Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> black suedeliner - would be easy enough to do brown though.


 do you just dye the visors? or cover them in the same material i used for the headliner? any help is appreciated, sorry for taking your thread a different direction. :banghead:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Normally leave the visors if they are black to tie in the rest of the non wrapped plastic pcs.

I'm more then willing too help answer any questions and give any advice I can, that's why im here 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

in the first pic where did you mount the racing harnesses to and how did you mount them?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

they are AutoControl retractable/latchable schroth harnesses. We mounted the reels in the stock rear locations and then mounted the gryos under the false floor


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> they are AutoControl retractable/latchable schroth harnesses. We mounted the reels in the stock rear locations and then mounted the gryos under the false floor


right on, thanks for the reply :thumbup: prolly gonna do somethin similar


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

The schroth autocontrol belts are really nice. I would highly recommend them


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> The schroth autocontrol belts are really nice. I would highly recommend them


cool im deff gonna look into them, startin to make the list of things to do this winter lol


----------

